# NASA/SCCA rules and regulations



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.nasaproracing.com/rules.html

SCCA Solo I/II
http://www.scca.org/amateur/solo2/classes/index.html


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

chimmike said:


> http://www.nasaproracing.com/rules.html
> 
> SCCA Solo I/II
> http://www.scca.org/amateur/solo2/classes/index.html


SCCA link 404


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, just go to www.scca.org and look around on there. There are a bunch of links to rules and great info.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

heh, this thread made on my B-day last year :thumbup: 

thanks for the links, i need to read about auto-x'ing.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

link to Solo rulebook online

Its not that easy to find, but there's 2005 (unofficial, but gives you a good idea of the rules)


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

i think that the 2006 rule book is out on that site


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

Get the first gear member ship and a rule book comes with it. I think this program is only for eny one under 21 and cost only $95.


----------

